# Tablet Weaving



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anyone else tablet weave? I do quite a bit of tablet weaving, and have been pretty much only tablet weaving in the evenings lately-- I have been completely neglecting the nice Icelandic lamb fleece I was spinning lately.

Here is my most recent project:









I'm weaving it with the 20/2 Mora wool I carry in my shop, and is it ever nice! It's a really simple pattern, which is a nice break after this:










See that gobblety-**** in at the right? That's me trying to figure out the pattern. It took me about two months to get 15 feet of this pattern done. (It was a special order for a costume.)

I have a lot more pictures, but somehow none of my nalbinding or that fleece I've been spinning. I guess I have a new assignment!

(Also, if you tablet weave, I'd love to see pictures of your work!)


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow!! I'd love to learn how to do that. I see lots of applications for this! But, right now, it's all I can do to find time to finish DS' vest so I can make a hat for 2 new grandbabies so I can knit a ardigan for myself.......


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, you're busy Callieslamb! I learned how to tablet weave from a book in about one afternoon once-- it's not that hard! Maybe you can learn when you get done with your cardigan.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great work Svenska! I have a great interest in tablet weaving. I have a project all set up. Warp measured and threaded through all the cards. Boy was that a mess to keep all those threads straightened out. But I got it and then wound it up for the future, lol! It was actually going to be one of the projects to work on when I had my hand surgery. I found weaving on my Inkle loom to be great physical therapy and thought card weaving would also be good. But yea, I have a huge interest and several books.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is the tablet weaving project I finished just this morning:










The pattern is called Odin's Eye, or at least it's being called that now, since it's a Norse pattern, and looks like a series of eyes. . . I did seven feet of this in just a couple days. I feel accomplished.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! I really need to get going on this. I have a project on cards all threaded and everything. It's carefully put away and right now I have no clue where it is.

How many cards did you use for this?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I used 14 cards with a 20/2 wool from Sweden. It ended up about 5/8" wide. I need to find a slightly thicker wool sometime, but this works beautifully for now!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay a 20/2 yarn translates to what size yarn in the knitting world? I don't know if I'll ever be able to get the weaving vs knitting yarn sizes straight. Why can't we just have one table of dimensions?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

It's about a fingering/lace weight yarn. Really super fine. It's a nice strong yarn with a nice sheen.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a set of weaving cards but have not used them yet. It's on my list of things to do ....

I think your weavings are gorgeous and inspiring!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm working on another new band tonight... I'll try to get some pictures up later.

Tablet weaving is addictive...


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what would be the useful application of the finished item? Very beautifully done, I'm just having trouble thinking of anything other than a belt. And 7 feet?! Wow.

ETA, yay for Google! I looked it up... so, belts, headbands, sometimes trims... anything else?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You can sew them together to make things like purses or make a fabric purse and use this as the handle/shoulder strap. Guitar strap, dog leash/collar, a zillion things. Similar uses to Inkle weaving bands.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I even saw a coat once made of many wide bands, and also purses, blankets... Lots of applications. Some places in central Asia use tablet weaving in place of rope.

I do a lot of historical clothing, made to order, and I use a lot of tablet weaving for trim on the Medieval garments. People like being able to order custom-woven trim for their clothing, that matches and is historically accurate. I made this particular tunic for someone recently. The first tablet weaving I posted at the top was used for trim. http://www.spindleshuttleandneedle.com/mevetu.html It was fun.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Svenska is that your website? It looks really interesting


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep, that is my website! I have a small business that is half spinning, weaving, and knitting supplies, and half historical clothing-- and my storefront opens in two weeks! Things are kinda crazy and fun here!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That does sound like fun! What state do you live in?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I live in Nebraska. Honestly can't imagine living anywhere else. It's such a pretty state.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, I see a new guitar strap! Do you know how that would sell??? Couldn't stretch though and would need to sew on that leather eyelet on each end. Is that possible I wonder. Oh, Nebraska---love your zoo! And what's that Village just a little west---so cool. That's the first place I saw spinning---then I was hooked.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Pioneer Village! That's where I first saw spinning too! I was about eight and thought that was the neatest thing ever, and wanted to try it but didn't know how I would at home.

Tablet weaving doesn't stretch much at all, and I have seen people put leather on the ends for guitar straps-- in fact, that's what I'm hoping to do for my brother for Christmas!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Just thought I would give an update, with pictures, of my current tablet weaving projects.

Here's the one I did last Saturday. I got it seven feet done in two days. I don't have a name for it.









And here is the one I started tonight:









I'm currently calling this pattern stars and waves, but the "stars" look less like stars than I imagined they would, and the green kinda detracts from the "waves" bit. Maybe the name will change, or maybe I'll have to break out the blue and silver silk my boyfriend gave me for my birthday this summer and reweave it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'd call that one wide eyed wonder, they look like surprised eyes  Both are very nice. SvenskaFlicka you do such a nice job with your card weaving


----------

